# Leather repair specialist in Glasgow area ?



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Can anyone recommend one to me

thanks

Rob


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Car leather i take it?

There's a place up EK that do sofa's etc who are meant to be quite good. Not sure if they would do a car, but cant see it being to dis similar to what they do with sofas.

http://www.furnishingspecialist.co.uk/ < Pretty sure that's them.


----------

